# I'm backkkk



## fish fever02

It's been almost a year since I've been on here. Forgot all about it until I got a notification last week. 

Here are some updates since I was last on.
Before I left I had a 120 that just got hit with ich and a 27 cube with Se b&w clowns and a double stacked 29 qt system. 

As of now
I have a db 30 and a 27 cube both reefs that share a single 55 gallon sump (my old cichlid tank)
Wife just bought me a 93 cube and that will replace my 27.

Threads are no good without pics so here you go


----------



## April R

Sweet gift!


----------



## fish fever02

Yeah she did good... even though she hates my fish haha


----------



## fish fever02

Thanks for all the welcomes, but no comments? lol

Curious what people think of the setup


----------



## big b

that is so sweet!!!in the second picture what is that bright green thing in the bottom?


----------



## fish fever02

big b said:


> that is so sweet!!!in the second picture what is that bright green thing in the bottom?


If I remember correctly it's a green favia with a thin brown rim


----------



## big b

looks cool.


----------



## kalyke

That's true love!


----------



## fish fever02

kalyke said:


> That's true love!


Yeah I guess it'd have to be. Not sure it will be after the $150-200 I spend on rock for it though. Not to mention the new pump and the fish


----------



## darkhymn

Welcome back. Ever an expensive hobby. The investment (financial and temporal) before you even have a stocked tank is astounding! Your tanks are beautiful, and that cube looks like it'll make a nice addition!


----------



## fish fever02

darkhymn said:


> Welcome back. Ever an expensive hobby. The investment (financial and temporal) before you even have a stocked tank is astounding! Your tanks are beautiful, and that cube looks like it'll make a nice addition!


Thanks! Don't think I've ever been told my tanks are beautiful... by another fish loving person lol. This setup has only been running about 2 1/2 months now. I just got into sps about the same time I started this setup


----------



## Hobert

Really liking the cube for a reef setup. Had you considered using dry rock for the core of your reef.? Should make the initial setup cost somewhat less expensive.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome back to this great forum. Great to have you here with all of us. Your aquariums are looking real good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fish fever02

Hobert said:


> Really liking the cube for a reef setup. Had you considered using dry rock for the core of your reef.? Should make the initial setup cost somewhat less expensive.


Yeah that's what I'm doing for the 93 along with the live rock I have.



Big Dog said:


> Welcome back to this great forum. Great to have you here with all of us. Your aquariums are looking real good. Keep up the good work.


Thanks hoping to have the 93 up soon


----------



## TheWaterChanger

Welcome back, nice tanks.


----------



## Big Dog

Sweet looking aquarium setups.


----------



## garstrom

Very cool,I 'm jealous welcome back, great forum..keep the pics coming.


----------



## fish fever02

Thanks. Did alot of cleaning today. Trying to get rid of the gha that popped up last week. Going to order some acrylic robs and epoxy tonight so I can get everything ready to put the 93 in. All that's left is a couple pieces of Tonga, return pump, and bigger powerheads. For now I'm going to use the ones I have


----------



## fish fever02

Been awhile once again since I posted. End of march the 30 and 93 crashed hard. Lost 90% of my coral and also got aefw. Yay. Went 2 1/2 months acro free and have now filled the 30 with 26 frags from battlecorals. The 93 hadn't had much going on as I've been focusing on buying all kinds of equipment. New apex, cal reactor, just tons of stuff. Photo bucket doesn't want to work right now so I'll get pics up later


----------



## fish fever02




----------



## fish fever02




----------



## majerah1

Beautiful!


----------



## fish fever02

majerah1 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks I'm glad you like it. They are works in progress. I'd like to remove the crushed coral substrate though. It looks nice when brand new but now not so much. Maybe try reef flakes or barebottom. You would think with around 6000gph pumping through the 93 there'd be no build up but there is. Maybe I need to reposition powerheads or something. Either way I'm just ready for my upgrade lol


----------



## GoldenGirl11

your tanks look really cool


----------



## fish fever02

GoldenGirl11 said:


> your tanks look really cool


Thank you


----------



## Summer

awesome tanks. COME BACKKKKK


----------

